# Dynex DX-E401



## Toyman (Mar 24, 2001)

I have a Dynex DX-E401 4 port router and can't remember the username and password to access the admin page. I have reset it (by the reset in the back) numerous times and it appears to reset the router but it still asks me for a username and password. I really need to get in there to change some settings. Can anyone help?


Thanks


----------



## -i-Ver$ioN (May 1, 2005)

The Default login settings are:
Username: admin
Password: (leave blank /no password).


----------



## Toyman (Mar 24, 2001)

-i-Ver$ioN said:


> The Default login settings are:
> Username: admin
> Password: (leave blank /no password).


you are the man -i-Ver$ioN

much appreciated my friend


----------

